
Show HN: Dato.RSS Like Google but for RSS - daviducolo
https://github.com/davidesantangelo/datorss
======
daviducolo
RSS Search Engine Open Source based around
[https://feedirss.com](https://feedirss.com) API Take a look at
[https://datorss.com](https://datorss.com).

------
hopesthoughts
Just wondering, can I take a search and put it into my RSS reader? Also when I
try to open the RSS links, they launch the this must be opened by another
application dialogue.

------
darekkay
How/where is the RSS feed list curated? I couldn't find my blog's RSS feed in
there and was curious how to include it.

